# paraffin wax dipping hives



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy the rosin?? Anybody have experience with salvaged paraffin?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/~shop/main.html?no_redirect=true


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I imagine any kind of paraffin will work if you add the rosin. Otherwise you need the micro-crystalline. I bought a bunch of paraffin at the craft store (Michael's, I think) when it was on sale, but then I used beeswax instead. I bought my rosin from Mann Lake, who doesn't seem to stock it anymore, and I still have some of that, but many people have bought it from Pacific Coast Chemicals: http://www.pcchem.com/chemical-listing.html Some have bought from Diamond Forest products: http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am also interested in how much wax it takes to dip a new hive. I assume it takes more wax to dip older equipment.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

yotebuster1200 said:


> I am also interested in how much wax it takes to dip a new hive. .


It really depends on how hot your wax is, the hotter it is the less wax is used.


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I Just PM you


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

It's been yrs but like Keith said. The hotter u do it the less wax. Just don't let it get too hot. I always tried for 375 deg.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I dug around on ebay a few years ago and found a guy 50 miles from here who had 7000 pounds of paraffin for sale in 10 pound blocks. Do some checking, you might find something similar.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Fwiw I was recently informed that beeswax isn't water permeable but other waxes are. I don't think this matters when dipping/boiling???


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm currently looking for a wax supplier near Jacksonville, Florida. 
Was wondering if anyone knew someone that sold bulk Paraffin and micro crystalline wax near. 
I've been looking I can't find anyone local, trying to shave the $280 shipping cost from candlewic.com.

Thanks.


----------



## Chadf (Mar 23, 2016)

Will someone please, inform me, of the benefit of this ? Seems building a tank, getting the proper pellet mixture, fire hazard, etc. kinda makes me wonder.

Sorry, to op, to hop on your thread and try to answer my ?'s.

I could see the no painting or warping, etc. in all the videos I've seen, don't mention much more than that.

Plz, inform me. Not a negative response. Jw, pm is fine so OP is derailed.
Thx


----------



## Beavo (Apr 25, 2016)

Chadf said:


> Will someone please, inform me, of the benefit of this ? Seems building a tank, getting the proper pellet mixture, fire hazard, etc. kinda makes me wonder.
> 
> Sorry, to op, to hop on your thread and try to answer my ?'s.
> 
> ...


We dip with 60:40 paraffin : microcrystalline wax,
The wax temp runs at about 160 degrees C, the boxes are dipped for a minimum of 6 minutes.
The boxes boil like potato chips, this is the moisture being cooked out of the timber (dry timber doesn't rot easy)
We then take the boxes out and let them drain for a minute or so but most of the wax is sucked into the wood by the cooling air in the wood.
While still hot a coat of paving paint (solvent based) is applied, wait a minute or two and apply the second coat as the first will be touch dry due to the heat.
We process a box every 10 minutes.
For all the effort to be able to preserve and apply 2 coats of paint to a box in 10 min is very efficient.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Chadf said:


> Will someone please, inform me, of the benefit of this ? Seems building a tank, getting the proper pellet mixture, fire hazard, etc. kinda makes me wonder.


Looks to me like they are gaining something of a stabilization effect. A lot of wood that is used in small but highly decorative pieces is also very bad structurally. burl punky woods and simply fancy grains also to be weak crumbly wood. It can be made solid with the process of Stabilization, where resins are soaked into the wood via heat, pressure and Vacuum. It is pretty expensive. last I looked into it it cost about $12.00 per pound (finished weight) to have wood stabilized. Once it is, the cells within the wood are actually filled with Resin and the wood looses most of it's properties as wood. little to no expansion contraction etc. Does not absorb moisture. no warping and such. For things like Writing pens I will no longer make a pen out of wood unless it is stabilized. expensive but money well spent. not sure how well it works for hive boxes and exposure to the elements. It does seem to me that soaking boxes in wax may be a similar situation. it is expensive but quite possibly well worth it in preservation of equipment.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Bought mine today

http://www.firestartersonline.com/ 
http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/~shop/list/?pageIndex=2&prdPerPage=5&catId=34943
http://www.diamondgforestproducts.c...ck-style-pine-gum-rosin-free-shipping/187203/
http://pdmchemicals.com/products.htm - talk with Joann

chemicalstore.com 9734056248 https://shop.chemicalstore.com/navigation/detail.asp?MySessionID=146-730761997&id=HROSIN


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Where'd you find the best price on Rosin? How much did you buy to get that price.

I've gotten it from Diamond G...good product


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Chemicalstore.com - 2 X 55 lb. bags delivered to me for 495.00$ total Rosin was cheap - shipping is expensive


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Why did you go with chemical store.com?

Diamond is cheaper?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

till ya add the shipping - I just relooked - diamond has free shipping - shoot - well I'll need more I'm sure


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Where did u buy your paraffin???


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

firestarter.com


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

sakhoney said:


> till ya add the shipping - I just relooked - diamond has free shipping - shoot - well I'll need more I'm sure


Well the good news is you got the wax as cheap as I've seen.


----------

